# [Mysql] ne démarre pas

## _tebra_

bonjour,

j'ai emerger mysql-5.0.26-r2 sans problème.

J'ai ensuite fait "emerge --config =dev-db/mysql" et complété les infos demandés.

Mais quand je fais "/etc/init.d/mysql start" j'obtiens

```
 * Starting mysql ...

 * Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)

 * MySQL NOT started (0)                                                  [ !! ]

```

Voici ce que contient /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

```
070212 15:03:47 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-index was not used; so replication may break when this MySQL server acts as a master and has his hostname changed!! Please use '--log-bin=NSLU2-bin' to avoid this problem.

070212 15:03:50  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43655

070212 15:05:33 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.0.26-log'  socket: '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'  port: 3306  Gentoo Linux mysql-5.0.26-r2
```

Je comprends pas   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Temet

T'as tenté ce qu'il te conseille dans le message?

----------

## _tebra_

Je dois modifier le script /etc/init.d/mysql en lui ajoutant "--log-bin=NSLU2-bin"?

----------

## Temet

Ah oui merde t'as raison, ça se lance comme un démon o_O.

Suis con moi.

Euh bah du coup je sais pas, désolé... je passe la main :x

----------

## Darkael

 *_tebra_ wrote:*   

> Je dois modifier le script /etc/init.d/mysql en lui ajoutant "--log-bin=NSLU2-bin"?

 

Pour ça, il faut modifier /etc/conf.d/mysql. Je pense qu'il faut mettre:

```

mysql_slot_0=(

     "log-bin=NSLU2-bin"

)

```

Par contre c'est juste un warning à la con, donc je doute que c'est ce qui fait planter le truc.

Après avoir fait le "/etc/init.d/mysql start", peut-être que mysql est bien lancé contrairement à ce qui est affiché? Fait:

```

ps ax | grep mysql

```

et regarde si /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock existe

----------

## _tebra_

C'est bizar car j'ai l'impression que mysql se lance correctement malgré le message d'erreur du script.

Comment vérifier si mysql fonctionne?

----------

## _tebra_

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Après avoir fait le "/etc/init.d/mysql start", peut-être que mysql est bien lancé contrairement à ce qui est affiché? Fait:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ca semble être le cas:

```
NSLU2 ~ # ps ax | grep mysql

 6520 ?        Ss     0:01 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 6535 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 6536 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 6537 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 6538 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 6539 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 6551 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 6552 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 6554 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 6587 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 6588 ?        S      0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld --defaults-file=/etc/mysql/my.cnf --basedir=/usr --datadir=/var/lib/mysql --socket=/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

 6590 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep mysql
```

Donc je dois juste modifier /etc/conf.d/mysql comme tu l'indique?

----------

## Temet

Bah fais une requête, si ça marche, t'embête pas.

----------

## GaMeS

Ben effectivement mysql se lance correctement.

Tu as testé ? 

```
mysql -u root
```

----------

## _tebra_

Après la modif du fichier /etc/conf.d/mysql et un reboot, j'ai toujours la même erreur de la part du script de démarage mais le fichier /var/log/mysql/mysql/mysqld.err contient plus que ceci

```
070212 16:47:07  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43655

```

----------

## _tebra_

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Bah fais une requête, si ça marche, t'embête pas.

 

Le prolème est que comme le system pense que mysql n'est pas starté il ne l'arrête pas correctement lors d'un reboot

----------

## Temet

Hum, j'ai été voir dans /var/log/mysql/mysql/mysqld.err et j'ai le même warning et le même truc avec InnoDB mais moi il démarre bien ... pas sûr que ça vienne de là :/

----------

## _tebra_

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Ben effectivement mysql se lance correctement.
> 
> Tu as testé ? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ca me donne ça comme message:

```
NSLU2 ~ # mysql -u root

ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
```

----------

## Enlight

Oui, en root faut faire mysql -p et donner ton mot de passe au prompt.

Sinon, moi je sens bien un problème de pid pas crée dans /var/run/mysqld

----------

## _tebra_

Après un reboot voici ce que j'obtiens:

- au lancement du script:

```
NSLU2 ~ # /etc/init.d/mysql start

 * Starting mysql ...

 * Strange, the socket file already exist in "/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"

 * it will be removed now and re-created by the MySQL server

 * BUT please make your checks.

 * Starting mysql (/etc/mysql/my.cnf)

 * MySQL NOT started (0)                                                  [ !! ]
```

logique je suppose vu que mysql n'est pas stoper correctement

- le log /var/log/mysql/mysqld.err

```
070212 17:57:27 [Warning] No argument was provided to --log-bin, and --log-bin-$

070212 17:57:30  InnoDB: Started; log sequence number 0 43655
```

----------

## geekounet

J'ai un problème du genre avec ma Gentoo/FreeBSD, le script d'init ne démarrait pas alors que le démon tournait. Le problème venait du baselayout 1.13 si je me souviens bien, mais le bug a été résolu depuis normalement. Enfin bon, je ne m'étais pas attardé dessus, j'ai vite fait un emerge -C mysql && emerge postgresql ^^Last edited by geekounet on Mon Feb 12, 2007 5:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Darkael

_tebra_, plusieurs choses:

- Arrête de rebooter, ça sert à rien

- Si mysql tourne bien (ps ax | grep mysqld), je te conseille de laisser tomber le script init.d pour l'instant et concentre-toi sur le reste du howto mysql que tu es en train de suivre

- Si y tiens vraiment, tu peux toujours essayer de décommenter DEBUG=4 dans /etc/conf.d/mysql et lancer "/etc/init.d/mysql start" pour voir ce qui se passe (après avoir tué tous les mysqld)

(Sinon, par hasard, t'aurais pas un etc-update que t'aurais oublié de faire?)

----------

## Enlight

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> J'ai un problème du genre avec ma Gentoo/FreeBSD, le script d'init ne démarrait pas alors que le démon tournait. Le problème venait du baselayout 1.13 si je me souviens bien, mais le bug a été résolu depuis normalement. Enfin bon, je ne m'étais pas attardé dessus, j'ai vite fait un emerge -C mysql && emerge postgresql ^^

 

Troll detected!

----------

## _tebra_

 *KarnEvil wrote:*   

> _tebra_, plusieurs choses:
> 
> - Arrête de rebooter, ça sert à rien
> 
> - Si mysql tourne bien (ps ax | grep mysqld), je te conseille de laisser tomber le script init.d pour l'instant et concentre-toi sur le reste du howto mysql que tu es en train de suivre
> ...

 

Mysql semble fonctionner correctement.

Je ne tiens pas particulièrement à faire fonctionner le script mais il permetrait d'automatiser un fermeture propre de mysql aux reboot et shutdown.

etc-update mes dit que tout est à jour

----------

